# Suffolk University Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Dispatcher/Security Officer (University Police)*
Institution:
*Suffolk University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/10/2021

Type:
Full-Time

A Dispatcher/Security Officer is a full time (40 hours per week) position and works directly for the Police and Security Department under the direction of the shift supervisor.

*Primary/Principal Responsibilities:

When Functioning As A Dispatcher:*


The Dispatcher/Security Officer is often the first point of contact for the Suffolk University and Security Department. 
Duties include, but are not limited to, receiving and transmitting emergency and non-emergency calls for the service via radio, answering telephone calls and text messages, disseminating sensitive law enforcement information, running CJIS and CORI queries.
The Dispatcher/Security Officer monitors closed-circuit television, alarm systems, multiple radio frequencies, foot traffic, maintains paper and electronic records, makes entries on a computer aided dispatching system.
The Dispatcher/Security Officer must exhibit professional standards and provide excellent customer service in all interactions. The Dispatcher/Security Officer wears a Department-issued uniform and must follow the rules and regulations of the Department and the University.
The Dispatcher/Security Officer must pass a proficiency test at the completion of their training period.

*When Functioning As A Security Officer*: 


The Dispatcher/Security Officer provides security for University faculty, staff, students, guests, buildings and properties. Specific activities include maintaining a fixed post, handling desk duties, including data entry and reporting, turning lights on and off, unlocking exterior and interior doors, executing interior checks with or without a “Detex” tour system, managing access control to the buildings, and preparing and submitting appropriate reports as necessary.
The Dispatcher/Security Officer gives verbal directives to students, faculty, staff and visitors to ensure compliance with University policies and procedures with respect to public safety matters. 
The Dispatcher/Security Officer answers telephones and provides assistance to callers and visitors, responds to calls for assistance and produces University identification cards.
Administer First Aid and CPR to level of training.
*Requirements/Qualifications:*

A Dispatcher/Security Officer must demonstrate and maintain good judgment with the ability to independently respond and act quickly, accurately evaluate information and situations, and make appropriate decisions in routine and emergency situations.
Ability to maintain self-control, poise, composure and concentration while working in a fast-paced, multi-tasking environment with numerous interruptions and noise, and be able to remain calm, think clearly and use sound judgment when working with high pressure and stressful emergency situations.
Knowledge of generally accepted office procedures, practices and work methods, including strong record-keeping and prioritization skills; ability to type and operate general office and computerized equipment; ability to read, write, and spell at a level sufficient for satisfactory job performance.
Possess excellent communication skill; speak clearly and concisely, follow oral and written instructions, transfer information accurately, and handle a wide range of interpersonal interactions effectively.
Ability to learn standard broadcasting procedures, FCC rules regarding law enforcement radio transmission, and the 10-code system.
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships, interact with all members of the campus community and general public. Ability to maintain the confidentiality of sensitive information.
Ability to successfully complete all training, including appropriate basic and advanced Dispatcher/Security Officer training courses within the probationary period as required by the Department.
Ability to comply with all Departmental uniform and equipment standards.
The Dispatcher/Security Officer must be able to be certified for access into the criminal justice information system [CJIS]. This will include the completion and passing of a written exam, hands on applications, fingerprints, and a criminal record check.
The Dispatcher/Security Officer must attend required training programs, including but not limited to CPR, basic First Aid and AED applications.
The Dispatcher/Security Officer must possess excellent written and verbal skills, apply written and verbal skills while working under stress, have the ability to apply excellent verbal and written skills for long periods of time, be assigned to a Dispatch Center, or security post for eight hours or more, work any and all shifts, work overtime and understand that they may be required to work at the direction of the shift supervisor.

*Other Employment Requirements:*


Must have a high school diploma or GED.
Must be 18 years of age.
Must be available to work any shift as assigned.
Must have excellent communication and human relation skills.
Preferably, have a valid CPR and First Aid certifications.
Must have no prior felony record (for certification access into CJIS)

The University will conduct a background check which will include a criminal record check. A pre-employment physical exam, drug screening, and fingerprints are required. The University will conduct a verification of previous employment and reference checks.

*Physical Activities:*


Sitting and standing for extended periods of time;
Walking and running as needed;
Walking up and down stairs;
Ability to utilize human senses, sight, sound, touch, taste, smell;
Physically detaining a human being under the direction of a police officer or supervisor
Lifting a human as needed
Pulling/pushing a human being

*Work Environment:*


Ability to work inside and outside of building during all types of weather;
Ability to work flexible hours including all rotating shift assignments, including nights weekends, and holidays.
Be available for on-call assignment and overtime as needed;
Ability to sit or stand at a location for long periods of time;
Ability to walk for extended periods of time.

*Note:* Dispatcher/Security Officers do not have a warrant as a Special State Police Officer and thus have no arrest authority.

*Other: *The use of tobacco products while on duty is prohibited.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Suffolk University

Online App. Form:
http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qg19Vfw5&j=oBzOffwX&k=Apply


----------

